# C50 weight



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi guys,
Just one question to the others C50 owners: any of you ever weighted the frame? And what the real weight is?
I'm impressioned by the difference exisisting between the claimed weight of other high-end bikes (like the new Time VSRS) and that of the C50 (in weight Weenies it is measured in 1,41 kilos).


----------



## Y C F (Oct 3, 2004)

2004 C50 around 1250g, while 2005 one is a bit lighter (i did not measure it)
My 2005 C50 has a gap (10mmx2mm) inside the B-stay triangle, my friend had to full it up with his own carbon fibre.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Not sure*

Stefano,
Not sure about the frame weight alone (should have weighed mine before I built it up I geuss) but they do build up pretty light - although not ultra light. My new C50 (53cm) is built up with Colnago Star carbon fork and seatpost, Chris King hs, 3T Biomorphe carbon bar and Less stem, Topolino clinchers with Salsa ti Flip-off skewers, Mich. Pro Race tires and lt wt tubes, Speedplay ti pedals, Selle San Marco Era K saddle, carbon fibre bottle cages and full DA 10sp . Weight with everything mentioned: 16.25 lbs.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Stefano said:


> Hi guys,
> Just one question to the others C50 owners: any of you ever weighted the frame? And what the real weight is?
> I'm impressioned by the difference exisisting between the claimed weight of other high-end bikes (like the new Time VSRS) and that of the C50 (in weight Weenies it is measured in 1,41 kilos).



Haven't weight the frame alone but according to wrenchscience it's slightly lighter:

http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Colnago/Bikes.html


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*check the size...*

The one on the weightweenies site is a 54cm @ 1410gm- if you use that same size (standard C50, not HM) on wrenchscience it gives you 1397 gm. Close enough for government work. wrenchscience actually appear to have weighed every size (or pro-rated the weight somehow,) which is a shockingly honest approach.

Of course, it depends on which paintjob you get as well. The PRAL monstrosity probably weighs 200 gms more than the 008 scheme in the same size. Although you probably ride faster on the PRAL, trying to get away from everyone who's laughing at your questionable taste.  

One of the things I've always found attractive about Colnago is their emphasis on performance and quality vs. the scale. I like the idea of 'the best bike, made as light as possible' rather than 'the lightest bike, made as good as possible.' After all, my own body weight easily varies more than 200 gm on a day-to-day basis, based on how much Mexican food I had the night before or how strong the morning pot of coffee was.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

peterpen said:


> The one on the weightweenies site is a 54cm @ 1410gm- if you use that same size (standard C50, not HM) on wrenchscience it gives you 1397 gm.
> 
> I have some problem with weight metrics: on wrenchscience the 54 cm size is reported as 2,25 lb, that converted by the factor lb/Kg=0,4536 gives a 1,020 Kilos!!
> If this is true, are the weights reported on wrenchscience still true?
> ...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*re: wrenchscience*



Stefano said:


> I have some problem with weight metrics: on wrenchscience the 54 cm size is reported as 2,25 lb, that converted by the factor lb/Kg=0,4536 gives a 1,020 Kilos!! If this is true, are the weights reported on wrenchscience still true?


You need to choose the 54 cm, then proceed to either 'buy frame' or build this bike' and choose a fork - the following screens will show the adjusted weight in the upper right hand corner. This thread is making me curious about how they get those weights, however. there's no way they had all those 05 sizes in stock to actually weigh - must be some kind of pro-rating going on.

As for misleading marketing, I'm generally in agreement. If you're only looking at getting an 05 C50 based on weight savings over the previous year, not sure it's worth it. That said, the lugs do appear to be shorter, which would make a small difference and there has been some marketing of a 'refined' HP diamond.

all in all, I doubt you'll find a C50 at 1,020 gm unless it's an 008 paintscheme in a size 47. But even at 1400gm, I still hear they are fantastic rides.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*less paint=less weight, pay more*



peterpen said:


> You need to choose the 54 cm, then proceed to either 'buy frame' or build this bike' and choose a fork - the following screens will show the adjusted weight in the upper right hand corner. This thread is making me curious about how they get those weights, however. there's no way they had all those 05 sizes in stock to actually weigh - must be some kind of pro-rating going on.
> 
> As for misleading marketing, I'm generally in agreement. If you're only looking at getting an 05 C50 based on weight savings over the previous year, not sure it's worth it. That said, the lugs do appear to be shorter, which would make a small difference and there has been some marketing of a 'refined' HP diamond.
> 
> all in all, I doubt you'll find a C50 at 1,020 gm unless it's an 008 paintscheme in a size 47. But even at 1400gm, I still hear they are fantastic rides.


from what i hear. Mr. Colnago lost most of there painters. thats why they've been force to go with there skimpy paint jobs. up until last year you could special order a paint scheme back to the early 90's. this year you can't. they are short painters.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

zippi said:


> from what i hear. Mr. Colnago lost most of there painters. thats why they've been force to go with there skimpy paint jobs. up until last year you could special order a paint scheme back to the early 90's. this year you can't. they are short painters.


That doesn't sound far off. Good thing there are still some 2004's out there in the marketplace (and at a discount too!).


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

My 2004 61cm C-50 weighed in at 14.8 lbs with pedals, bottle cages and computer. I didn't weigh the frame before hand but here is my build:

61 cm C-50 frame
Star Fork
Stella Azzurra Mag stem (130mm)
FSA K-Force carbon bars (44mm) 
Colnago carbon seat post and clamp
Selle Italia SLR saddle 
Campy Record Ultra shifters
2004 Campy Record derailleurs f/r
2004 Campy carbon cranks (175mm)
Look CX-6 carbon pedals
Campy ultra chain
Chris King HS
Zero Gravity brakes
Phil Wood Mag/Ti BB with Al cups
Reynolds Stratus DV tubular wheels
Zipp Ti skewers
Tiso Ti cassette 12/25
Campy Record carbon cages (x2)
Continental Competition tubulars (19mm front/22mm rear)
Si 90 wireless computer
Campy Record carbon top cap


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*But...*

the question is - what paint scheme? No way you could've busted 15 lbs. with, say, a Mapei AD21 scheme.  
Seriously, that's a freaking amazing weight for a 61cm bike w/pedals. And you could drop 100gm with the new Keo's.
cool ish, Maynard. enjoy!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*Post it!*



Max-Q said:


> My 2004 61cm C-50 weighed in at 14.8 lbs with pedals, bottle cages and computer. I didn't weigh the frame before hand but here is my build.....
> 
> Max-Q, please post pics of your unbelievable light bike!!!I'm very impressed by the weight that a C50 in 61 size can reach.
> My c50 in 60 size AND PLAIN CARBON (PR00A) is near to 17,1 lbs (I'll post a pic in few days), with :
> ...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

For starters, DuraAce is heavier than Record. Then you shave off some grams with the Phil Wood BB, the Ti cassette, the Stratus,150g come off if you use Zero Gravity brakes, weigh it all on a scale that is slightly friendlier than yours, and voila! A sub-15lb. 61 cm C50! Really, I think Max-Q's secret lies in his use of the ultra rare, Record Carbon Top Cap. None of that lead Chris King ish for him. 

But you know, a 17lb. 60cm bike is totally freaking astounding in it's own right. That said, I'm going to go ride my steel 56cm Colnago which probably weighs 19lbs - and I guarantee you that I'll have a good time.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Stefano said:


> Max-Q said:
> 
> 
> > My 2004 61cm C-50 weighed in at 14.8 lbs with pedals, bottle cages and computer. I didn't weigh the frame before hand but here is my build.....
> ...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thats quite the acomplishment with a 15lb. C50*

I've got an 62cm.2004 AD10, full Campy Record 10v.,Deda bar and stem/King headset,carbon cages,SLR saddle,Pro race tyres,Shimano 7800 pedals and a Campy Hyperon Ultra wheelset and it weighs just under 17lbs.. I think it was like 16.80.Which is awesome for me because I weight 175lbs. and I don't like my bikes to be too light.


----------



## Carvor (Aug 3, 2004)

*Carvor*

Finally after waiting for four months my C50HP frame arrived. I ordered it at the end of July. First surprise, I received a 2005 model painted as per 2004 awesome color scheme NL12 as requested!
Second surprise the weight of the frame is only 1198g (size 48 S) including two layers of varnish, seat post clamp and small hardware. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got to appologize, I made a mistake. For some unknown reason, maybe it was too late and I was asleep  , but I posted that my complete bike weighed 14.8 lbs. That is an incorrect figure. I got out my scale last night to check the accuracy and I realized that I messed up. The correct weight was 14 lbs 15 oz. 

In reality the bike was weighed several times and each time it resulted in consistent measurements between 14 lbs 14 oz to 15 lbs 4 oz. It consistently stopped on 14 lbs 15 oz. 

As you can see, there is about a 6 ounce window which is normal when weighing an object on an electronic scale. Anyway you look at it the bike was in the low 15 pound range. Notice I say was, because the Reynolds wheels are gone now and it is wearing a very heavy set of Zipp 404 clinchers. This has put the bike slightly over 16 pounds. (404 clinchers are way heavier than advertised!  )

The funny thing is that I never intended this to be a "weight weenie" bike. I just wanted a "no compromises" bike for once in my life. If I really wanted to go light I could simply put all the light weight parts on my TCR carbon and there is no doubt that it would be sub-15. 

Anyway, I'm sorry for any confusion that I may have caused with my mispost. I never intended to start a flame war, I simply wanted to show that with the right components (and lots of $$$) it is possible to make a C-50 very light. As I said, I love my C-50 and the weight isn't even a factor to me, I think there is way more to a bike than simply weight alone.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*BAcking to the core question.....*

Hi Carvor,

many compliments for your new C50 2005. The weight you reported is effectively very low, but it raises again the same question: is the weight saving on the c50 2005 model true or is it a mere marketing issue? In fact, the weight of 1198 grams for a 48 sloping easily turns in a 1400-1420 grams if you are considering a frame 10 sizes larger, as you can verify by comparing the weights of two colnago frames in different sizes reported on Weight Weenies. 
But the weight of 1420 grams is exactly the same measured for the C50 in 2004 version (in 58 size):

http://julmtb.free.fr/index.php?lien=descri_velos&page=C50_gedeon.php

Then the question is the same again: is Mr. Colnago lying about the weight saving of the 2005 c50?
These considerations are not intended to frustrate the enthusiasm of Carvor, I share with him his happiness for the new frame. But the question rests unanswered.....


----------



## Carvor (Aug 3, 2004)

*Core question!*

Hello Stephano,

Thanks for the interesting link. I fully agree with you there is probably a very small weight saving on the 2005 frame, especially if we consider that the new paint job will be very limited! Marketwise, Colnago has to create some difference for 2005 from an almost perfect design!
Anyway, I expected my frame to be around 1250g with the NL12 old color scheme. I will post more pictures when ready to hit the road.

Ciao.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

To revisit an old post and to keep with the times. My '08 C50 HP size 59cm custom paint weighed in at a naked 1220gms, C75 uncut fork without aluminium head stem adjustment block (not sure what that is called) was 389gms.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

This thread both pisses me off and makes me happy. I'm pissed that my Cristallo weighed in at 1,300 grams, but I am happy that I have a C50 on the way. I never would have thought that the C50 would weigh less than the Cristallo. Hopefully, the extra weight of the Cristallo is because it is stiffer than the C50.

389 grams for the fork is also an improvement. My uncut Star fork weighed 499 grams.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Congrats, Fabs*

You are going to love it.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

My 2004 C50 in size 54cm (traditional geo) with NL04 paint is 1320 grams.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

my 07 c50 with PR00 (carbon with gloss) small decals 53" weights just about 1130


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I will be extremely pleased if my C50 at 53cm weighs 1130 and the 75 fork comes in at less than 400 grams. That will be a weight savings of 270 grams over my Cristallo, and I'll be using brake calipers that weigh almost 100 grams less than the Record calipers and a seat that is 100 grams lighter than what I have on the Cristallo, so the C50 could be around 14 pounds. That would be insanely good. My training bike will be lighter than all my other bikes. Probably not a good thing, but I'll live with it.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

Stefano said:


> Hi guys,
> Just one question to the others C50 owners: any of you ever weighted the frame? And what the real weight is?
> I'm impressioned by the difference exisisting between the claimed weight of other high-end bikes (like the new Time VSRS) and that of the C50 (in weight Weenies it is measured in 1,41 kilos).



Your question prompted my curiousity, so I just weighed a 2008 C-50 56 traditional (left the seat tube clamp on and the paint preotection screw in the rear derailleur hanger) on a hanging scale that measures in imperial units to the nearest ounce. It is painted ST02 (quite a bit of paint). It showed 2lbs 9oz. which converts to approximately 1275g. When I get the time, I'd like to get an accurate gram scale, but I try not to get hung up on weight anyway.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

Morison said:


> Your question prompted my curiousity, so I just weighed a 2008 C-50 56 traditional (left the seat tube clamp on and the paint preotection screw in the rear derailleur hanger) on a hanging scale that measures in imperial units to the nearest ounce. It is painted ST02 (quite a bit of paint). It showed 2lbs 9oz. which converts to approximately 1275g. When I get the time, I'd like to get an accurate gram scale, but I try not to get hung up on weight anyway.



I completely flubbed the conversion to metric units. It weighs 1162.3 grams.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That isn't too far off the 1130 quoted for the 53cm frame. I am dying to get my frame. It has been 7 weeks since I ordered it, and my patience is starting to run out. Once we get into the Christmas season (i.e., beyond Thanksgiving), I might actually be a little irritated. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

